# haunted mansion/tower of terror day!



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

There is something I have wanted to do for years. Go to Disney, by myself, and do what I want to do. I have made dozens of trips, gladly doing what the family wanted. I have always wanted to go on the haunted mansion 10 times, hang around Liberty Square, ride Pirates 10 times, then hit Hollywood studios and the tower of terror 10-times. If I'm in the mood maybe jump over to animal kingdom for the dinosaur ride and everest a few times. Then back to Liberty Square for more haunted mansion. I want to see it at night, and take a ton of pictures and video. 

I have been slammed at work, which is a good problem to have right now, but there was no way to enter the prop contest, and I have been bummed about that. So this Friday, the last Friday before school let's out, I'm gonna do it. 8:00am until 11:00pm. Disney saturation. Turkey legs, the haunted mansion and pirates. Tower of terror and the Yeti. Dinner in Mexico, and ride the Nordstrum. Pictures to come. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Go Johnny, go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lucky you. I haven't even been there once!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> lucky you. I haven't even been there once!


I hope you get the chance to go some day. That is one advantage to living in central Florida.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I know the feeling.... last time at Disney, after the 3rd trip through the haunted house everyone was like "OK we've seen it.... lets go!".... I could have easily gone another 7 times through looking for more ideas and fine details I might have missed!

Have fun Johnny!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good for you HJ! Have a great time recapturing your inner child at the park!:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Pod said:


> I know the feeling.... last time at Disney, after the 3rd trip through the haunted house everyone was like "OK we've seen it.... lets go!".... I could have easily gone another 7 times through looking for more ideas and fine details I might have missed!
> 
> Have fun Johnny!


Exactly! One time the ride got stuck while we were just past the hall of doors and entering the cemetery, we must of been stuck 20 minutes. It was awesome, getting the chance to sit there and study it! Everyone else was complaining


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Woo Hoo - disco Yeti!!! 
I've had solo days at Epcot in trips past, but never park hopped & rode favorites multiple times. (Family didn't care for Epcot the first few trips we took - now it's everybody's favorite park.)
My wife & I have tentative plans to move to your neck of the woods in a few years for many reasons, proximity to the theme parks being one of them. I'm sure I'll take plenty of Disney saturation trips!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Pod said:


> I know the feeling.... last time at Disney, after the 3rd trip through the haunted house everyone was like "OK we've seen it.... lets go!".... I could have easily gone another 7 times through looking for more ideas and fine details I might have missed!
> 
> Have fun Johnny!


Exactly! One time the ride got stuck while we were just past the hall of doors and entering the cemetery, we must of been stuck 20 minutes. It was awesome, getting the chance to sit there and study it! Everyone else was complaining


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I wish I would be able to join you. That sounds like so much fun. Enjoy yourself


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You GO boy! That sounds like a dream vacation to me. Disney. Alone. I might need a week, though.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like a skip school day. Have loads of fun and eat until your tummy hurts. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

For some reason I thought all of you would understand. And yes, wife will not be there, and I plan on eating my way 

I just have to get through one more day of work. MGM opens an hour early Friday, so breakfast will be Tower of Terror.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Mmmmmmm.....sounds like a PERFECT day.....


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Going by yourself is nice. You can move around the crowds easier. Most of the time there is no discussion about what to go on(most of the time):googly:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I 'hear' that week day crowds are still thin, that's why I am squeezing this in on a Friday before school ends. Is there still a place to purchase haunted mansion memorabilia?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

They are very friendly at the tower of terror


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It looks like you should be wearing the "Happy" shirt!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> I 'hear' that week day crowds are still thin, that's why I am squeezing this in on a Friday before school ends. Is there still a place to purchase haunted mansion memorabilia?


Last time I was in the Magic Kingdom, the gypsy cart of merchandise was out along the waterfront, across from the Liberty Tree...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

First one here, they let me stay on the ride several times through. Love it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

starting to get dark. I have lost track of how many times I have been on the haunted mansion. If the ghost don't trap me, I have several photos to post later. Wish I had a better low light camera.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you're having a ball, HJ


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I am SOOOO jealous! And yet SOOO happy you're doing this! How are the lines?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect day...this September I turn 50 and my goal is to celebrate my birthday at the haunted mansion...even if it means I fly to Florida for the day my plan is to spend my day at the HM. P.S. My wife doesn't know about this yet...it's on my secret list.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Back at work again, hopefully time tonight to get some pictures put together.



RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like you're having a ball, HJ


I did! I want to do it again.



Dr. Maniaco said:


> I am SOOOO jealous! And yet SOOO happy you're doing this! How are the lines?


I hope you get the chance to do it, it was one of the best days ever. The longest wait was maybe 15 minutes in the afternoon, and around lunch time I took a break, hoped to Epcot and ate around the world. In the morning they didn't even make me get off the ride, and last night around 9:00 you could walk off and get right back on.



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Sounds like the perfect day...this September I turn 50 and my goal is to celebrate my birthday at the haunted mansion...even if it means I fly to Florida for the day my plan is to spend my day at the HM. P.S. My wife doesn't know about this yet...it's on my secret list.


Good idea, I highly recommend it, you should do it1 I turn 50 next September, thats the perfect excuse to do it again. Because I have to do it again. My wife tolerated it, but she does not understand it


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Last time I was there (10 years) I not sure if it's still true I made sure I was on the last ride through the haunted mansion often alone once the park closed they didn't give me the bums rush out of the unloading crypt or from the park itself. Would have been a great time for pictures had I a good camera.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

diggerc, I'll have to try that next time. I was planning on staying until close at 11:00, but after being at the gate at MGM when it opened at 7:30am, a morning of mansion and pirates, eating around the world then more mansion, I was worn out by 9:30pm.

A few more pictures, still working and have not had time to build the compilation i want.









grave digger









entrance lobby at Tower of Terror









guarding the endless hallway









I have got to get me one of these.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that gargoyle!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pics I didn't get so much a chance to take in the details at the Tower of terror.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Who would have known it would be so hard to get a firewire card. I guess my old MiniDV camcorder is out of date, like me  It will be a while before I can get my video, so I am posting a couple of more of my favorite pictures.

First, another gargoyle for Roxy!









The Music Room









The Library









The Viewing Room









Enjoy! Myself, I think I deserve an annual pass after working the last 2 weekends.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Chess players in the dungeon, Pirates of the Carribean









Lucky shot on the Tower of Terror


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You really know how to live on the edge Johnny!
Some people would call it badass.
It's like trying to tame a wild baboon.....you can't.
Those turkey legs sound excellent!

The pic's are great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you had a great day. The crews probably knew you by first name by the time the day was over. I didn't realize how long it's been since I've been there until I saw your pictures. We'll have to get there next time we're in Florida.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> First, another gargoyle for Roxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, thanks, HJ. You're a sweetheart


----------

